# Wooden model tractor



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Y'all….......I don't know if this is the right place to post this or not but here goes. I run an antique tractor website as well as my woodworking website and along the way I meet and talk with a lot of diferent folks. That in itself is not very important.
However, I have been conversing with a fella for a couple of years that is like myself, interested in both old tractor and enginve stuff as well as modeling things in wood. This guys is fantasticlly skilled. I just had to post this. I have no way of knowing if any of you have seen his work but here is an example of a model 1020 IHC tractor that he just completed. I think it is just awesome. Take a look and see if any of you might agree.

I'm not really trying to promote him in any way but you can see more of his stuff at his website. I think he's really good at doing this kind of woodworking.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you know the belt and drawbar HP? Nice work.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

There is an old guy not far from me that is about that good too. He does magnificent work just like this guy does and he GIVES it all away! He is 93 years old!

This tractor is just an amazing piece of craftsmanship and skill and, I would imagine, a lotta patience too! 
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, a 1020 - that would answer my dumb question…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wow, this is a fantastic project, i love it, the wood is right on, and your skills here are fantastic, this was a pleasure to see…


----------

